
WebpackBin: Like Codepen, but Powered by Webpack - bsimpson
http://www.webpackbin.com/
======
BinaryBullet
This is really cool. I've been using various tools for quick demos, but have
really been looking forward to something that makes use of webpack and npm (in
the browser).

------
bsimpson
Intro video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGaJwjVPh9I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGaJwjVPh9I)

------
anonymous_shoe
This looks like a great fit for online job interview code exercises.

